# Best Venice Louisiana Inshore Charter Boats & Captains



## thewarhammer (Mar 25, 2012)

With the amount of money it cost to go fishing these days, I think we need a thread about who the best inshore guides are, and best boats out of the Venice, Cypress, Empire, ect.


----------



## thewarhammer (Mar 25, 2012)

Captain Allen Moreau is a top notch guide. He is great with women. He is respectful funny and goes out of his way to put you on whatever fish you want. He also cleans your fish and bags them for you at the end of the trip. He uses live bait which is the kicker. Fishes a Skeeter inshore boat which is very comfortable. I would highly recommend his charter service.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Fishmaster Guide Services, as seen on this thread:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f41/happy-jack-03-13-14-03-13-14-a-314169


----------



## thewarhammer (Mar 25, 2012)

Captain Larry Averitt was not our favorite guide. Used dead shrimp which was a bummer. His boat was great though. He may have been having a bad day but only took us fishing for 2 hrs. I paid for a day of inshore so at least 4-6 hours is the norm. Caught a limit of reds and then he refused to fish anymore.:thumbdown:


----------

